# Hello Everyone.



## hybrid7 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello everyone, 

I'm new here and just thought i'd take the time to introduce myself. My name is Andrew and I'm a Blue Belt in Haedong Kumdo and a Black belt(well learning it all over again due to my horrible memory) in Tae Kwon Do. I recently decided about a year ago to get back into the martial arts. I started at the age of 5 and stoped at the age of 13. Now restarting at the age of 27 I realize how much my view on martial arts were wrong as a child. I'm not saying I understand all, but I'm STARTING to realize how deep MA can be besides the physical aspect. I look foward to learning more here, thanks in advance. -Andrew


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## seasoned (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to the board, enjoy the posts.


----------



## Hawke (Jun 5, 2007)

Greetings Andrew,

As we experience new things and learn we gain some wisdom.  When we read a book or watch a movie we bring our own experience into that medium. As we experience more, learn more, go back and read your favorite book again or watch an old classic from your childhood.  You will see things in a new light.

For fun watch a martial art movie.  Notice the moves.  You will bring your own  MA knowledge and experience into that movie.....b/c wherever you go....there you are.

Welcome to MT Andrew.


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  Happy posting.


----------



## Shaderon (Jun 5, 2007)

HI Andrew :wavey:  Welcome to MT and happy posting!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Andrew! Happy posting.


----------



## MJS (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 5, 2007)

Greetings and welcome back to the arts!  It's good to be able to start a familiar art with a fresh outlook!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello Andrew, welcome to MartialTalk ... happy posting.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk.  I think you will enjoy the very active KMA forum.  Enjoy.


----------



## Callandor (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to MT and welcome back to MA.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 7, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Hybrid7. Glad you're practicing the arts again.


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 7, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Jun 7, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------

